# A Chain of Events



## Fallopian Tube Knight (Apr 12, 2009)

_This is a game where a chain of events links any type of character (real or fictional,) from any genre, in any setting together by a series of coincidence. The story may progress in any direction. 

Basically: i will write an opening post, the next poster will take any combination of elements or events from my post and run with them (either making up their own character in the process or using a character already introduced in another post.) The only rule is that you can't post twice in a row. Conversations, group role playing, time travel, jumping between dimensions, or anything else are encouraged.

hopefully, this will yeild an interesting, dynamic story with elements of humor, drama. i'm posting an example of what i mean in tags below:_


*Spoiler*: _for example_ 



post/poster 1: (interior nightclub) Bruce Springstein sits down at his piano and starts to play. The crowd goes wild until a drunken interloper crashes onto stage.
post/poster 2: the drunken interloper grabs the mic away from the boss and starts ranting about the government.
post/poster 3: bruce springstein stalks up behind the drunk and bashes him over the head with a beer bottle. a bar room brawl breaks out.
post/poster 4: the bar lights on fire, the police and fire fighters show up. bruce springstein is arrested.
post/poster 5: (interior jail) bruce springstein sits in his cell, sharing it with the dregs of humanity. an old man tells him a story about his home, long ago.
post/poster 6: (nebraska, 1956) a young boy on a farm discovers a meteroite...

etc,etc,etc




anyhow, first post:

(Interior Spaceship, The Captains Quarters: An assortment of pictures, trophies, keepsakes, books, and memorabilia decorate the walls and shelves. Outside his viewport is a beautiful green planet named "Nemesia." The spaceship has been in orbit for just less than 24 hours.)

The lights were too dim in his quarters; Captain Anderson immediately knew something _just wasn't right_. He shook the sleep out of his head as he hit the floor, already running for the bridge. Out of the corner of his eye, as his door slid open in front of him he saw a red dot blinking on his console.

He ran down the corridors of his ship and they were eerily quiet. On a space vessel silence is the worst sound of all. Without engines, without the constant thrum of power, life support systems would fail and the ship's orbit would decay sending him and his crew hurtling to the planet's surface. They would die on impact. He would have to watch as his beautiful young first officer, Lieutenant Allison Mitchell, came face to face with her mortality.

The door to the bridge opened in front of him. They slid too slowly, an indication that the emergency reserves were running low. The captain thought, "How long have I been out?" but such questions were short lived in the face of what greeted him on the bridge...

(end first post)


----------

